# Headlamp Adjustment/Masking for RHD vehicle driving on the Continent [add this to FAQ]



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

I searched the FAQs and could not find the answer to this.....I apologise if I missed it
Does the Phaeton have the ability to switch the headlamps from driving on the left to driving on the right? My Audi S8 had a lever on the rear of each headlamp unit which toggled between left and right side driving.
The salesman assured me it can adjust and it may be electrical, but I'm too impatient to wait until I get my hands on the car, so I thought I'd ask the gurus.
Adam


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Headlamp adjustment for RHD vehicle driving on the right (adamkodish)*

The question has come up before, and I remember there was a discussion about it, but I can't find that discussion.
VW dealers sell a stick-on Fresnel lens that you apply to the cover of the headlight to correct the beam pattern to continental specifications.
Michael


----------



## sidcup-jon (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Headlamp adjustment for RHD vehicle driving on the right (adamkodish)*

Hi Adam,
My VW dealer told me there is no adjustment on the V6 Tdi to convert the headlight to drive on the right-hand side.When I travelled to Europe I used a stick-on round disc about 5cm dia to blank off the kick up pattern on the low beam headlight,you can buy this from VW or Halord.The one from Halford you have to cut it into shape yourself and come with a magnetic GB disc,but you can't use the disc on the Phaeton because the boot lid is aluminium and the bumper is plastic like your A 8.
When you peel off the headlight disc,It will leave a thick layer of adhesive on the lens cover and the best way to remove it is undiluted windscreen washer fluid.Hope this is some help when you have to Europe.
Rgds Jon


_Modified by sidcup-jon at 2:28 AM 3-11-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Headlamp adjustment for RHD vehicle driving on the right (adamkodish)*

Adam:

Below is an illustration from the VW parts catalog showing the part you need to get (item 18). You might want to note the illustration number (941-01) and mention this to the parts specialist at your VW dealer, it will help him or her find the part faster.

Michael

*Mask for RHD headlights when used on the Continent
*


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Headlamp adjustment for RHD vehicle driving on the right (PanEuropean)*

Michael
Thanks for this.....I checked the workshop manual and it gives clear instructions for the lens conversion.
Apparently this is only needed for the single Xenon units....the bi-Xenons don't need to be converted. My vehicle has the former so I will order the necessary part from VW.
Adam

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Adam:
Below is an illustration from the VW parts catalog showing the part you need to get (item 18). You might want to note the illustration number (941-01) and mention this to the parts specialist at your VW dealer, it will help him or her find the part faster.
Michael


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Headlamp adjustment for RHD vehicle driving on the right (adamkodish)*

I bought the official VW headlamp masking part.
Here's a couple of pictures of the masks in place:
















They seemed to work ok as none of the cars in the opposing lane showed me their main beams http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

*Dipped headlight conversion*

How do I convert my dipped headlight pattern from driving on the left to driving on the right (a perennial issue for we who live in the UK and holiday abroad)?
Searching in the handbook for an answer, I came across this warning, which I want to share with everyone.
_* Always keep your feet in the footwell when the vehicle is moving; never rest them on the dash panel, out of the window or on the seat. *This applies particularly to the passengers.*_
Booklet 3.1.1 page 51
Glad to know the safety fraternity aren't too bothered if it's the driver's feet that are out the window. Maybe they reckon by then the passengers have already jumped out the doors.


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Dipped headlight conversion (Aristoteles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aristoteles* »_How do I convert my dipped headlight pattern from driving on the left to driving on the right (a perennial issue for we who live in the UK and holiday abroad)?


Your VW dealer can sell you some cunningly designed stick-on shapes to mask the dipped beams.
Adam


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Dipped headlight conversion (adamkodish)*

I remember having the same problem with my Mercedes and being slightly peeved when a friend said to me that his lowly BMW had a clever lever in the headlamp assembly that achieved the same result. 
I wonder, do the masks peel off the Phaeton as readily as they stick on? My only experience involved electrical tape on the Merc, which works alright but is not strictly legal in France and can be hell to get off after three or four weeks in strong sunlight.
The masks MB supply necessitate removing and reinstating both plastic headlamp fairings to access the headlamp glass - a tricky job that the dealer priced at one hour; hence the tape.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Dipped headlight conversion (Aristoteles)*

Here's the part number detail. It is item 18 in the illustration and text.

Michael


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Dipped headlight conversion (PanEuropean)*

Thank you Michael. All is clear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Dipped headlight conversion (Aristoteles)*

Hi,
On H4 (or other halogen bulbs), rotating the bulb does the trick. When I used to go quite often to the UK, I had modified my bulbs (by filing the tab that made sure the bulb was at the correct angle) and when waiting to take the boat, I just had to open the hood and orientate the bulb to the appropriate angle.
Not sure this is possible on xenon bulbs.
P.


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Dipped headlight conversion (Zaphh)*

Can I ask a very stupid question, what is the difference in the low beam pattern for left or right hand driven vehicles? And why would there have to be a difference (this is a genuine question, I honestly never heard about this before)?


_Modified by Jim Morris at 10:52 PM 7-19-2009_


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Dipped headlight conversion (Jim Morris)*

As I understand it, the central pattern is the same but the dip/low lens also directs light towards the nearside of the road, to illuminate the verge. This helps positioning on curving unlit roads. It also helps pick out stray pedestrians, dogs, cyclists etc on unlit roads. Some light is also thrown upwards to illuminate road signs.
All these benefits are very noticeable when driving my RHD car in France - particularly regarding elevated road signs, which can become unreadable on unlit roads.


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Dipped headlight conversion (Aristoteles)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3119729
member on the forum has a pdf file with the measurements to make your own. 
If I remember correctly they were highly price from VW for a bit of clear sticky back plastic
Tony



_Modified by plastech at 6:31 AM 7-20-2009_


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Dipped headlight conversion (Aristoteles)*

It looks something like this (pics from the web)
*US Low Beam pattern* 








*European Low Beam Patterns*








Now imagine the European pattern in the UK, the cutoff will be aiming into the eyes of the oncoming drivers (on the other side of the road) and vice versa when driving a UK car in Europe.
Patrick
_Modified by paddyh at 11:33 AM 7-20-2009_


_Modified by paddyh at 10:08 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for your explanation, I honestly didn't know there was a difference. I just assumed the light pattern was symmetrical. One is never too old too learn (even at my age







)


----------



## sgtstrev (Oct 6, 2011)

*Headlight converters*

Are headlight converters required for driving in europe ?, on my old S8 it had a small lever on the headlight assembly that you could flip which would allow you to drive on either the right or left 

can`t find anything in the handbook about it 

dont fancy sticking those converters on the front of my headlights its quite an aggresive glue 

cheers Strev :wave:


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

Strev,

I use the headlight deflectors VW part number 3D2 998 981, they are nearly £20. 

On my 2006 version Phaeton there is no 'lever'.

There were several posts on this subject, but I can only find the two at the moment: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3119729 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4470055-Dipped-headlight-conversion 


In summer, I carry them in the back of the car so that I can say 'woops forgot' if challenged, in winter I take the £20 hit.

I imagine there are cheaper standard deflectors that won't work well but may make you more legal than nothing. Pan European did post in one of hte strings I cannot find that the adhesive on the VW deflectors was compatible with the lights and the lense glass (actually plastic) and their heat output.

BTW there is a knack to putting the VW deflectors on, which I set out in one of the posts I cannot find. If you buy them, either get the VW dealer to show you, or try following this:

- check that you have LH and RH to correct sides by their shape
- only remove the backing paper for the actual small converter pieces that are to remain on the glass
- line up the whole with the first full raised rib on the lens (coming from the doors)
- peel off very slowly allowing 'cuts' to break because the shape that has to remain has lots of vulnerable corners

PETER M


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

I have merged the two discussions that Peter cited in his post directly above. 

This means that all three posts (the one from 2007, the one from 2009, and this new one from 2012) are all here in one place, in chronological order. 

I need to put a reference to this discussion into the FAQ - if I don't get around to doing it sometime in the next few weeks, please remind me. 

Michael


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks Michael (and Hi!). 

Actually there is yet another post, but I cannot find it. I remembers setting out more specific instructions, after struggling to understand how the stickers worked (there are no instructions). But hopefully what is here is sufficient for all the more intelligent UK owners. 

PETER M


----------



## Expoman (May 15, 2011)

5 years in France and never had a French policeman even look at the lights, I'm sure for most of them it never crosses their mind. 

This is likely to be even more the case in the spring when the new law comes in that every car has to have a breathalyser in it although even the Police here are unsure how it's going to work (I was talking to one the other day). 

It would seem logical that if you've had a drink you should use it to check if all is well and if stopped you can then produce the evidence. But what happens if you produce it tomorrow swell? Will the colours have changed by then revealing your trickery? Does this mean you will need to have a number of them in your car and, depending on your habits in this regard, possibly even look to buying them in volume on the web? 

No doubt soon all will be revealed but certainly the Police will have some fun with tourists this summer! 

Best, 
Steven


----------



## doz (Jul 29, 2013)

*Adjusting my headlights for France*

So I'm off to Paris for the weekend. Driving down from Blighty in the P. So tonight in preparation I got the handbook out and had a read about adjusting the beams as I'll be driving on the right. Well when it comes to headlight adjustment the book is useless. Apparently as I have the single HID lamps I can't use sticky black tape and I am to take it to the dealer to get them adjusted........................HUH .....................

You've got to be kidding me. Surely with a car this smart they're must be a way to adjust from left to right hand drive lights. I've had a read in the how to section but the only guide I could find was really if you've had the lights out. Can anybody aim (groan) me in the right direction? or I may be forced to do the trip in the wife's Ford S-Max!!!


Oh and don't get a magnetic GB badge for the boot it won't stick as it's Aluminum......... don't ask me how I know :facepalm:


----------



## arthurgodsake (Nov 26, 2010)

I didn't bother last time. I think the dealer wanted 40 quid for the kit, but it sounded so complicated I couldn't be bothered. No one flashed me and plod weren't interested either. 
Tim


----------



## West Country (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm genuinely not being smug (after years of sticking on those plastic lenses on all my cars) but I'm glad to say that the GP3 has a menu-driven solution to this problem, as well it might (even Skodas have this nowadays).

Edmund


----------



## JCJ (Nov 26, 2013)

West Country said:


> I'm genuinely not being smug (after years of sticking on those plastic lenses on all my cars) but I'm glad to say that the GP3 has a menu-driven solution to this problem, as well it might (even Skodas have this nowadays).
> 
> Edmund


Can you explain how to do this as I havent come across it in on the convenience menu.

Cheers
John


----------



## West Country (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi John - 

In your Multi-Function Display go to "Settings", then to "Light and Vision", then to "Travel Mode" and tick the empty box.

This adjusts the headlights for driving in a country where they drive on the other side, ie in our case Europe.

The handbook says you should only use this mode for "limited" periods of use, but doesn't amplify or give any reasoning, which is a bit unhelpful.

I've found that on a European trip of up to 3 weeks (I haven't tried longer) the mode remains activated. It doesn't seem to switch itself off or revert to default (as does, say, the firmest suspension setting).

On a separate but related issue, does anyone have experience of using the "Dynamic Main Beam Control", which allegedly will, if your light switch is the 'automatic' position, dip your main beams to prevent dazzle to other road users? I've been too considerate to risk testing this, particularly since the handbook says it may not, or won't, work in the case of poorly lit streets with highly reflective signs, fog, heavy rain, pedestrians, cyclists, tight bends, brows of hills, depressions in the land, half-hidden oncoming traffic, or streets with a central barrier that can be looked over. That all sounds like regular Britain to me. Has anyone risked it?

Edmund


----------



## arthurgodsake (Nov 26, 2010)

It's got to be worth a try hasn't it? The person coming the other way will soon let you know if it doesn't work. 
Tim


----------



## JCJ (Nov 26, 2013)

Cheers Edmund,

I had seen the 'travel mode' but didnt understand what it meant (the words are a bit cryptic I think). I have tried the 'dynamic beam control' but I only seem to dazzle the car coming the other way. The manual seems to suggest that you get a symbol on the dash similar to the 2nd position (automatic) on the rotary light switch when its in that mode - but doesnt seem to work despite my efforts to get meet all the criteria for its operation. Maybe I should claim it doesnt work under warranty!

John


----------

